# Select 5 of these Beatles/Rolling Stone Songs



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Pick your five favorite, of my favorite Beatles and Rolling Stone songs. You don’t have to vote evenly, you can select all Beatles if you want. But only select up to five altogether. I’ll explain later. 

*16 minute medley of short songs of side 2: "You Never Give Me Your Money", “Sun King", "Mean Mr. Mustard", "Polythene Pam", "She Came in Through the Bathroom Window", "Golden Slumbers", "Carry That Weight", "The End".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For the Beatles, there are numerous songs that I prefer over the ones listed (such as She's leaving home, A day in the life, Blackbird, The ballad of John and Yoko, Strawberry fields forever, Penny Lane, Lucy in the sky with diamonds, Eleanor Rigby, Yesterday, ....). For the Stones, it gets a bit closer to my taste, even though my top one is missing here as well (Angie).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All Stones from me - none of my (many) Beatles faves are listed, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The two best Beatles songs on there are While My Guitar Gently Weeps and Let It Be. There are plenty of others that I like, including I Saw Her Standing There and Ticket To Ride.

My favorite Rolling Stones song is You Can't Always Get What You Want. I'm not a fan of any of theirs on this poll.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

My favorites are missing off the ones listed also.

I'll Follow the Sun, Things We Said Today, Fool on the Hill, Eleanor Rigby, Nowhere Man

Jumpin' Jack Flash, Honky Tonk Woman, 2000 Light Years from Home, As Tears Go By, Ruby Tuesday


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Norwegian Wood? Nowhere Man?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Had to be all Stones; I can't stand the Beatles.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> All Stones from me - none of my (many) Beatles faves are listed, I'm sorry to say.


Me too, more or less.

IMO, Tumblin' Dice is the best Stones tune he didn't list (or the Altamont version of Under My Thumb). I'm not sure if any of those crack my Beatles Top 10, which isn't to say I don't like them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like 'em all except Winding Road, and All You Need Is Love. But I really like Zappa's response in song to the latter. "Oh no I don't believe it. You say love is all we need? I think you're probably out to lunch."


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

At this point, here’s the score:
Beatles: 2,2,4,2,5,9,5 = 29
Stones: 8,3,6,5,7,4,4 = 37
Here is my point, and this poll bears me out. Whenever I’m asked who I liked better, my gut answer is always “The Beatles” by a wide margin. But when I compare each song, I’m forced to admit that, if I put their songs heads-to-head, it’s not as clear cut. My conclusion is, the Beatles produced better albums, the Stones better songs. 
Now I know some of you are thinking that I didn’t have your favorite songs on the list, yada, yada, yada. The poll was about your favorite of MY favorite. Not your favorite alone.
So, if you still doubt the legitimacy of this poll I challenge you to create your own. That is, if you like both groups, put up your seven favorite of both (and they would really have to be your favorites) and see what everyone picks. 
Thanks for playing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pyotr said:


> Here is my point, and this poll bears me out.


No, it does not. The poll only shows that of the people who have responded, the majority prefers the Stones songs from the pre-selection that you made based on your own taste. It says zilch about your own preference wrt songs or albums.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> My conclusion is, the Beatles produced better albums, the Stones better songs.


That may be true because the Rolling Stones have been around forever and have far more total songs. But their batting average is much lower than the Beatles, IMO. Way more crap songs. But the Stones hit some high peaks.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I much prefer The Stones to the Beatles but I have to say the selection of Beatles songs seems to avoid the better part of their output! 

I grew up with two older sisters one a Stones Fan one a Beatles Fan. Subsequently it was twenty odd years before I could bear to listen to either band at all! When I did it was the Stones. I bought a stack of classic Stones vinyl cheap in the eighties when the many folks were converting to CD Hah!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Even though none of my Beatlles favorites were on the list, I voted all Beattles.

I just do not like the Stones.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Beatles not my favorite group ever, but definitely in my top five favorites list.

Stones in my top five, too, but on a different list.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Gimme Shelter for me_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

While My Guitar.. and Wild Horses


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A couple of days ago I was sitting in the car and the radio played _I'm So Tired _from the White Album. I suppose it's a minor song, but it just knocked me over. The tune, the lyrics, the fit and finish. A perfect union of inspiration and craftsmanship, like so many of the Beatles' songs.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

KenOC said:


> A couple of days ago I was sitting in the car and the radio played _I'm So Tired _from the White Album. I suppose it's a minor song, but it just knocked me over. The tune, the lyrics, the fit and finish. A perfect union of inspiration and craftsmanship, like so many of the Beatles' songs.


I love the line - and curse Sir Walter Raleigh, he was such a stupid get! Lennon at his witty best.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Certainly a correct observation that the Beatles tunes presented in the poll are thin gruel compared with their overall output. My own Beatles preferences are for their many druggy, psychedelic, or otherwise "exotic" songs: Strawberry Fields, Tomorrow Never Knows, Lucy in the Sky, Fool on the Hill, A Day in the Life, Come Together, I Am the Walrus, etc. And I'm a Teetotal--go figure .


----------

